# Inner Soles Required ?



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The stock footbeds suck! Don't waste your time waiting for the replacement. Go get yourself an aftermarket footbed for your boots. (Take your boots and try them in store if you can.) You will thank me.


----------



## tfdiddy (Jul 22, 2014)

What about riding without footbeds at all? is that a silly idea?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I think you will regret it if you do. Without a proper footbed providing arch support, etc? I predict you will be in pain on your very first run. 

Look at your boots. Their basically a flat bottomed shell. It's the liner and footbeds that provide support and protect your foot. The liners of my 32's are way too soft to provide adequate cushioning and support for my feet. 

Go to store, buy footbeds, then go shred with them! :thumbsup:


----------

